# fur buyers?



## dmtindell (Jan 5, 2007)

I need to find fur buyer(s) in east Tennessee. can anyone help?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Contact the Tennessee Fur Harvester Association, or Tennessee Free Trappers Association, they should be able to help.

Smitty


----------

